# automatische großschreibung in textfeld?



## Antastan (7. Januar 2003)

hi all!

ist es irgendwie möglich, dass bei einer eingabe in ein textfeld/eingabefeld automatisch nur großbuchstaben verwendet werden?


----------



## Jan Seifert (7. Januar 2003)

per css
beispiel:


```
<html>
<head>
     <title>Im Textfeld GROSS schreiben</title>
<style type="text/css">
  textarea { 
  font-variant:small-caps; *
  font-size:18px;		
  }
</style>
</head>
<body>

<textarea name="abc" rows=10 cols=40 ></textarea>

</body>
</html>
```
* = wichtig


----------



## Antastan (7. Januar 2003)

danke smallB! habs gerade ausprobiert und es funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## wackelpudding (7. Januar 2003)

korrekterweise führt &raquo;font-variant:small-caps;&laquo; zu kapitälchen, die korrekte anweisung für GROSSbuchstaben wäre &raquo;text-transform:capitalize;&laquo;, allerdings hat der marktführer damit noch probleme. [ob in der 6er version auch noch, weiß ich aber net genau]


----------

